# Boots for squatting?



## chrisr116 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been having some balance problems from my Nike tennis shoes when I go heavy on squats.  Instead of spending alot of money on a set of shoes for squats, how about a pair of solid work boots.  I have a nice pair of Georgia Boots that have a steel shank in the sole with absolutely no give at all in the heel.  What do you guys think?  Should I give it a try?  I know it will look weird, but the thought of losing my balance with over 500 lbs on my back scares the hell out of me.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 25, 2013)

ive done 500lb squats in boots, running shoes, tennis shoes. doesn't make a difference to me as long as theyre tied tight. im so worried about not dying, my feet are the last thing on my mind.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 25, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> ive done 500lb squats in boots, running shoes, tennis shoes. doesn't make a difference to me as long as theyre tied tight. im so worried about not dying, my feet are the last thing on my mind.



What scared me is the last couple times, I was walking back from the rack and the cushion in the heel of my shoes made me almost lose my balance- feeling like I was going to lose the bar backwards.  I think I will give the boots a go and see what happens, starting from a lower weight and working up.

Bench and deads don't scare me like heavy squats.  I think if I get a solid footing, I will be able to push further.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 25, 2013)

Technically, if you use a hard soled boot (I like plain ol Georgia Boot steel toes) your drive gets used 100% because there is no soft cushion in your shoe to absorb some of that energy. Give it a try. You'll be amazed at the difference.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 25, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> What scared me is the last couple times, I was walking back from the rack and the cushion in the heel of my shoes made me almost lose my balance- feeling like I was going to lose the bar backwards.  I think I will give the boots a go and see what happens, starting from a lower weight and working up.
> 
> Bench and deads don't scare me like heavy squats.  I think if I get a solid footing, I will be able to push further.



I do like a good boot. firm sole. supports the entire calf. doesn't allow anything to role or get shaky.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 25, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Technically, if you use a hard soled boot (I like plain ol Georgia Boot steel toes) your drive gets used 100% because there is no soft cushion in your shoe to absorb some of that energy. Give it a try. You'll be amazed at the difference.



if I try and use anything without any sole. feels like my heel will break. tried wrestling shoes. fuck that.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 25, 2013)

I looked at some wrestling shoes, but they are about 70 bucks.  My employer provides me with great work boots.  I have the Georgia Boots and a set of Timberland Pro.  The Ga Boots are solid as hell.  Timberlands are more cushioned.  I will give these Ga boots a try and report back.  If I don't get called into work in the morning, I will give it a go.  That roll your talking about Omega is the thing that scares me with the heavier weight.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 25, 2013)

I do that shit in my socks.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 25, 2013)

Back in the 90's I seen alot of guys lift in boots.  Wide base, solid heel, tons of support, I see no reason why they wouldnt work, although they will add little distance to your lift.  I use the Fila Skel-a-toes. They look weird but i lift at home so i dont care since they work so well.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say I've got some mileage out of these over the years…


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2013)

I can smell those from here Brick..yeooww..
Chris a hard firm sole and heal is especially important for people with high arch
feet..If you've ever hurt your arch its painful. Addidas makes some good squat shoes I just saw on a kid the other day..but free Georgia's boots sound peachy to me ...ib.  .I'm your addidas hightopper kind a guy..


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah shit still laughing (boot odor). I did the boot thing for a long time. They work fine. 
My favorite is Reebok classics with the perfectly flat sole front to back. 
I feel my heel drive perfectly in those . I like.  no heel in shoes I squat in. 
Today I will squat in some ghetto as  Fubu knockoffs from the Hood discount store. nice flat sole but falling apart after 5-6 legs days.Chinese knock off garbage...... Maybe i can find some new reeboks while oyt of town. T


----------



## thebrick (Apr 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I can smell those from here Brick..yeooww..
> Chris a hard firm sole and heal is especially important for people with high arch
> feet..If you've ever hurt your arch its painful. Addidas makes some good squat shoes I just saw on a kid the other day..but free Georgia's boots sound peachy to me ...ib.  .I'm your addidas hightopper kind a guy..



I needed that good laugh IB! Thanks for that!! Believe it or not, they don't smell bad. Or maybe I just can't smell anything?   LOL


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2013)

thebrick said:


> I needed that good laugh IB! Thanks for that!! Believe it or not, they don't smell bad. Or maybe I just can't smell anything?   LOL



Those boots appear to be Vietman era US Army boots, but maybe I am wrong.  Hard to tell cause their so worn out.

Nevermind, just looked at them again..they are not military...but look as tough just the same.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Chris, I actually did buy these at an army surplus store.... just Georgia boots made like iron


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah. They have that army surplus look to em


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 28, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Hey Chris, I actually did buy these at an army surplus store.... just Georgia boots made like iron



Lmfao!!!!!  Cheaap asss.. You probably spend more money on tanning lotion ..
Is hogans heroes tattooed inside ? Your friend Ib . Lol


----------



## thebrick (Apr 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmfao!!!!!  Cheaap asss.. You probably spend more money on tanning lotion ..
> Is hogans heroes tattooed inside ? Your friend Ib . Lol



I bought em new... I swear    The things are so old now, I think it was something like $70 - $80 I paid


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 30, 2013)

Those look like a nice choice for crowd controll. Great for "extractions"
wading through people . No chance of getting a foot stomp in those .
T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol.. I know you paid a bunch for those brutha.just think of the poor lifeless blood covered arm missing gun wielding Taliban soldier that they were stripped from..You bought his pride and joy. How do you feel .proud as you squat in fun ? We must get more ..!


----------



## darksidefitness (May 2, 2013)

Wrestling shoes, chuck T's or any shoe with flat sole...There was an article in Elite some time ago and they do not recommend boots because unbalance between front and back of the foot, and obviously tennis shoes can be really unstable and make you lean forward under the bar...


----------



## chrisr116 (May 2, 2013)

darksidefitness said:


> Wrestling shoes, chuck T's or any shoe with flat sole...There was an article in Elite some time ago and they do not recommend boots because unbalance between front and back of the foot, and obviously tennis shoes can be really unstable and make you lean forward under the bar...



Thanks.  I appreciate the information.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2013)

Lol..brick and t I'm still laughen.  DkS blew boot theory with his skilled knowledge.


----------



## basskiller (May 4, 2013)

high top boxing shoes


----------



## darksidefitness (May 7, 2013)

The article capitalized that you don’t want to squat in “Army boots” even if you feel patriotic…


----------

